# Βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2017



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2017)

Kazuo Ishiguro

Βιογραφικό και τίτλοι στα ελληνικά, *εδώ*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2017)

Δεν βλέπω τη "Χλωμή θέα των λόφων", ίσως επειδή είναι παλιά έκδοση δεν έχει περαστεί στο βιβλιονέτ.
Κάπου βόσκει ωστόσο στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση τότε, οφείλω να πω, αν και δεν φαντάστηκα ότι θα έφτανε στο Νόμπελ. Άξιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2017)

Παραλλάζοντας παρεμφερές σχόλιο στο ΦΒ: «και έτσι τουλάχιστον θα το πάρει απόφαση ο Μουρακάμι ότι βραβείο Νόμπελ δεν πρόκειται να δει ποτέ του».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν βλέπω τη "Χλωμή θέα των λόφων", ίσως επειδή είναι παλιά έκδοση δεν έχει περαστεί στο βιβλιονέτ.
> Κάπου βόσκει ωστόσο στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση τότε, οφείλω να πω, αν και δεν φαντάστηκα ότι θα έφτανε στο Νόμπελ. Άξιος.



http://www.megapalaiobibliopolio.gr/ΧΛΩΜΗ ΘΕΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΦΩΝ


----------

